# Dreamweaver, CSS & Firefox issue



## dwbears (May 8, 2007)

If this issue has already been addressed please tell me where to find the info. 

If not....

Has anyone had the experience of creating a web page in Dreamweaver, attaching a style sheet to it and then Firefox not seeing the style sheet when IE and Opera does?
Firefox says: Error: The stylesheet http://www.bearinthewood.com/style.css was not loaded because its MIME type, "/css", is not "text/css".
Source File: http://www.bearinthewood.com/rh01.html
Line: 0

My page and my style sheet are very simple and I do not understand why Firefox says it's not a "text/css" when I believe it is. I created the style sheet with Dreamweaver.

Also, if I remove the Doc Type info in the top of my web page then everything, including the style sheet stuff displays fine in Firefox (and everywhere else).

The address for the page is " http://www.bearinthewood.com/rh01.html and here's the code I'm using in the style sheet:

/*CSS Document */
body {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background-color: #663300;
background-image:url(images/wood.gif);}

h1 {text-align: center; color: #FFCC33; }

h2 {color: #FFCC33; 
text-align: center;
font-size: 24px; }


a:link {color: #FFFF00; text-align: center;}
a:visited {color: #FF6600;}
a:hover {background-color: #003300;
line-height: normal;}
a:active {color: #FF3300;}


Any thoughts?:4-dontkno


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ dwbears: Strange problem! I try to replicate the problem when I get home and to see what this is about. BTW, which version of Dreamweaver are you using?


----------



## dwbears (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for addressing my post. I am using Dreamweaver 8.


----------



## dwbears (May 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm able to answer my own question now. I found out that I did not have the Mime types set correctly on my host site so Firefox would not allow the CSS to show. It need to be set as text/css and as soon as I fixed that everything worked.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ dwbears: Thanks for posting the answer on your own question! Hopefully, it will be helpfull for others... 

I have tried a couple of things but I couldn't replicate your problem, now I understand why. Good luck with your further design!


----------

